# Muskegon River Catfish



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever caught a big cat ( Flathead or Channel ) in the Muskegon river? I just found out that the DNR found good #'s of Flatheads while surveying Sturgeon populations. I'd like to explore this. Can anyone steer me to a section of river? Upper, mid, or lower third? 


Dan


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

there are huge holes from a mile above US 31 down to the outlet at Muskegon Lake. Not terribly familiar with the stretch above that to Maple Island and up to Bridgeton. Have caught a few big flatties on cranks chasing kings in that stretch, never targeted them specifically though.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

grand river cat addict, It is funny you asked that. I was wondering that just the other day. I was going to send you a PM asking for some tips. HUH, go figure. I would think that they would be better eating also.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Big Rapids is a great area for them. When I was at FSU we consistently took some 15 to 20 lbers in the summer months. We took steelhead rods and gobs of bait and chucked it out there and bam there were some great fish in there. PM me if you need some more specific areas but I had good luck throughout that are while at school there. Some of the best cat fishing I ever had Good luck to you 

ADAM


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Sounds good guys. I bet the cats would be a little better tasting out of the Muskegon. I think this is worth exploring. I live about 10 miles South of Bridgeton. Guess I should start there and go downstream. If anyone would like a seat in my jet sled P.M. me.


Dan


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

I fish the Muskegon quite a bit and have never hooked one. I do a lot of bowfishing too and have never seen one with the light??? 
I have always want to fish right were the river dumps into the lake for cats. I bet they sit there and just wait for food floating down.


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

yippy said:


> I fish the Muskegon quite a bit and have never hooked one. I do a lot of bowfishing too and have never seen one with the light???
> I have always want to fish right were the river dumps into the lake for cats. I bet they sit there and just wait for food floating down.


 It does'nt surprise me that you have'nt seen one with the light. Cats are more light light sensitive than you would think. While night fishing for Flatheads, I have steered hooked fish from logjams with a spotlight. They avoid areas lit up with the light. 

Dan


----------



## jrmarfia (Jan 17, 2003)

Been to Muskegon Lake and happened to be fishing for perch at the time. Brother and I caught as many channel cats as we did perch. All the cats were 3-4 lbs and a couple were over 10. We were using perch rigs and it didn't seem to matter. They sucked up minnows and wigglers just the same. Boy, catfish on 4 lb line is a gas.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

We've caught big flatheads in muskegon lake on crankbaits in August. They were actually suspended over 35-40 fow, bout 20-25 down. Didn't know catfish suspend. Big sheep were mixed in there too. The 15# cat put up a great fight!!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

flatties are pure predators. Lower K'zoo has some impressive fish.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

We were already thinking of fishing cat's this weekend. Maybe you should organize a Muskegon River Catfish Expedition


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> We were already thinking of fishing cat's this weekend. Maybe you should organize a Muskegon River Catfish Expedition



I second that!


----------



## BigJohnson (Apr 8, 2006)

I used to fish for cats in the lake years back, then quit fishing them for a while till last year. In the summer months me and some buddies fished near the mouth of Muskegon Lake in the river and had some luck. My buddy got a 24lb Flattie too


----------

